

Amish Community Not Anti-Technology, Just More Thoughful - thejteam
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/09/02/217287028/amish-community-not-anti-technology-just-more-thoughful

======
thejteam
I especially liked this phrase: "You shouldn't be the first in your
neighborhood to adopt the new technology and neither should you be the last."

We have some Amish near where I live. Some drive the traditional horse and
buggy. Some drive cars. They see the same doctors we do. They tend to keep to
themselves except at farmers markets. Very knowledgeable about woodworking and
animals.

I also liked the term: "Amish hacking".

